# Bill Walton Says Andersen Is A Top 20 Talent



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

"If you look real close during this Wednesday's telecast, try to pick up in the background one Chris Anderson. This guy -- who never really made it to college and was the first ever callup from the NBDL -- is a top 20 talent in the NBA. Watch out for HIM if he ever figures it out."

Anyone agree?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Top 20 is a stretch... But he should definitely contribute at the power spot's on the Nuggz... It's time to let him split mins at the 4 wit Nene the foulin machine... The more time he get's the closer he'll become to a dub dub player... Peace


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

but it's bill walton, when David Aldridge says so I will take it for what it is worth


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Chris Andersen is closer to a bottom 20 talent than a top 20 talent. Walton is a weedhead.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Chris Andersen has the talent to be a Dennis Rodman type of player. He really brings a unique style of play to our team and he can eventually become a very important part of the us. He's had an excellent start to the season, I've got high expectations of this guy.

Bill Walton prolly means "Andersen will surprise a few", don't take the top 20 thing too serious.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Bill Walton also said 'Greg Ostertag is one of the greatest centers in the history of Western Civilization!' :laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd say he has as much potential as Tyson Chandler, and and the best mentor for his playing style in Marcus Camby.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

chris anderson has the same amount of potentional as rick rickert. c'mon lets get serious, he is from the NBDL


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, I agree on the NBDL. Those guys will never amount to anything, just like guys who don't get drafted. Like Brad Miller and Ben Wallace.


----------



## Ball Scientist 2 (Nov 15, 2003)

Chris Anderson will NEVER be in the top 60% of all NBA players.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

i haven't seen much except for box scores, but he's getting a few blocks in not many minutes


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Yeah, I agree on the NBDL. Those guys will never amount to anything, just like guys who don't get drafted. Like Brad Miller and Ben Wallace.


i agree, if you suck, you will go undrafted


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Geez, I hope a little of this is sarcasm... First off - some players are late developers, and therefore could go undrafted... But these same players can still make an impact in the NBA...

As for Chris Andersen... Not only was he the first ever call up from the NBDL... But he was also the first ever number one pick in the first ever NBDL draft... Okay, its not like being Patrick Ewing and being the first Lottery pick ever - but it's worth something...

Andersen is freaky athletic... When he gets a head of steam behind him, he can be throw down with the best of them... He's also a shot blocking / rebounding threat in the same light as Marcus Camby - as the KnicksBiggestFan mentioned... And luckily, he hasn't shown himself to be injury prone...

If he can become a better shooter, then top 50% of the League is a gimme... If he can become a great shooter - then top 20 no doubt... As it stands, he's a backup forward for the Denver Nuggets - so I won't make a statement on where he stands for now...

But kid's got potential... Big time...


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Bill walton says a lot of things....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd take tyson over him anyday


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Lots of teams would love to have him*

He blocks shots(best in the league per mins) and runs with the best of them. He is playing mostly on pure athletics, wait until he learns the game. He is one of the top athletes in the league and the best in Denver, maybe thats what Walton meant.

If he wasn't as athletic has he is he would not be in the league.

The guy is instant energy. You see the two blocks in the row he made while getting bridged, basically landed on his head a few times. But he gets right up and is ready for more, Chris
is one crazy animal. He reminds me of Dave Cowens, an under rated 6'8" center who out hustle everyone on the court.

All I know is when I look at the Denver highlights, he is usually in one while only playing less than 15 minutes. He is the Denver Nuggets Highlight king.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I'd take tyson over him anyday


wow...2nd overall pick over andersen. shocker!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd take Tyson over him too but I really think the potential for Andersen is there, his timing is really awesome. He has off the chart leaps, and he has that long frame that makes for excellent rebounding.

I also think Camby is a great teacher for him as Camby is a really good scorer around the basket.


I heard that Andersen might be competing in this year's Dunk contest? Any truth to that?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I heard that Andersen might be competing in this year's Dunk contest? Any truth to that?


GM eyes dunkfest berth for forward: Vandeweghe wants Andersen in show 



> Vandeweghe said he has made initial calls to the NBA recommending Andersen be picked for the contest. The 6-foot-10, 228- pound forward is nicknamed "The Birdman" because of his acrobatic, high-flying dunks, which are often shown on highlight reels. While Vandeweghe's request to get Andersen in last season's contest wasn't answered, Vandeweghe is hopeful the Nuggets' success this season will help. Vandeweghe said he would like Voshon Lenard and Jon Barry to be considered for the 3-point competition.
> 
> Picks for the Feb. 14 competitions probably won't be announced until late January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks alot Hedo. If he goes , I am rooting for him.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Chris will not be invited you can be sure of that*

The NBA doesn't want another white guy to win the Dunk contest, thats a fact. The NBA gods feel it will kill the mystic, and loss of NBA revenue, like what happened when Barry won it. 

Having a white jumping freak like Chris in the contest will destroy the NBA myth. The NBA will lose millions in Merchandise revenue.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

If Kiki wants to pimp one of his players for the contest, he needs to pimp Jeff Trepagnier. The guy would definitely put up a better showing than Chris Andersen. Chris has mad hops but 6'10 guys DON'T win dunk contests. Ever.


----------



## DieHardNugsFan (Jan 7, 2004)

The "Birdman" is an exciting player to watch. Tons of atheleticsm but definitely won't be one of the top players of the future. Great rebounder, shot blocker, and dunker, but can't hit anything further than 3 feet from the basket. If he works on his mid range jumper, he can be much, much better.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If Anderson is a top 20 talent, then Keon is a top 5 talent. Keon is 6'11 w/ a 40" vert. Besides rebounding and blocking shots, Anderson is chumpsville. 

Walton has a habit of trying to force impact statements like this. He is always talking in superlatives (he is the greatest, that is the most important, etc.) In short, he is a perpetual 7-foot bong-hit that will never close his mouth. You can't take him seriously. Just chuckle, shake your head, and move on.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

What's wrong with NBDL? The way I see it, there are a lot of good ballers, not all are drafted, and not get a chance to shine and have people see it...

He's a very good player.

I mean like at NFL europe, the league is somewhat of a joke, but some of the players out of there are stars in the NFL now.


----------



## BrunoSP (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with rebelsun . Anderson is just an extreme athlete with some good timing , and that´s about it . No inside game whatsover. Hopefully next year, with the addition of another big body, he will be gone .


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Lets hope that Jon Barry does get in the 3 point shootout...he's the best 3 point shooter in the history of the game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He is officially in the dunk contest

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1904500,00.html


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Lenard got in the 3 point shootout instead of Barry.:no: they should have had both Barry's in it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Nobody is better than Bill Walton!*

Nobody is better than Bill Walton!


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

Barry is still hurt, thats why he is not in it. I think Leonard will do a good job representing the nugs though


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Lenard got in the 3 point shootout instead of Barry.:no: they should have had both Barry's in it.


but barry is hurt


----------

